# How should I tell my girlfriend racist parents, that she is pregnant with my baby?



## leveret1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My girlfriend is a ashkenazi Jewish Israeli girl and I myself am ethnically Arab. my father is from Iraq and my mother is Palestinian. Anyway my girlfriend parents hate me simply because of my ethnicity. My girlfriend and I have tried to make her pregnant and we have finally succeeded. how do we tell those racist scumbags the news? Also should we allow them to see the baby?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Good way to start off bringing a kid in to this world by being a odds with the future in laws.

Tell you what to do. stop worrying about the in laws and concentrate on you girlfriend and your child. 

You cant beat racist people my friend. People who hate are indestructible and fueling their fire only makes it worse.

Look. if you two love each other then share you life together and let the parents stew in their hatred. You can't change them and if they can't accept it then their the ones who will be cheating themselves out of their grandchild.

By the by, how are your parents handling the news?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

That was quick.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> That was quick.


Yes. Yes it was.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Um.. Who cheated?:scratchhead:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

leveret1 said:


> My girlfriend is a ashkenazi Jewish Israeli girl and I myself am ethnically Arab. my father is from Iraq and my mother is Palestinian. Anyway my girlfriend parents hate me simply because of my ethnicity. My girlfriend and I have tried to make her pregnant and we have finally succeeded. how do we tell those racist scumbags the news? Also should we allow them to see the baby?


Shirley thinks you should do it like a man. Walk into their house and stand up straight and tall and say "She's pregnant with my child what are you going to do about it." I think Shirley is nuts though, I think you should do it by phone so they can't shoot you.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, great, he got banned. I don't know what I'm going to tell Shirley.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> My girlfriend and I have tried to make her pregnant and we have finally succeeded.


Really? Your girlfriend and you tried to make her pregnant? 

It was probably the threesomes that made her parents hate you.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeez... I thought i was good at getting banned.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a similar problem - I love the Beatles and once contemplated starting a family with someone who thought that the Stones were better - talk about infidels! Dropped her like a rock - funnily enough her kid subsequently went on to have a preference for The Who - fancy that?

By the way do you speak Arabic with an Iraqi accent or a west coast Palestinian/Lebanese accent? And come on be honest, which food do you prefer? (Iraqis not great at cooking).


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

You posted this same question on the LoveShack forums. What additional advice are you hoping to get here?

The advice I gave you before was to find someone else. Now that you have a baby on the way, things change. You will be involved in this child's life forever.

Do you really want to be in a situation where it is a struggle to hold even a simple family function? What kind of life is that for your kid?


----------

